# Drontal prices



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I went to the vet clinic today to get some Drontal to exorcise all the possible worm demons from the kitties. I got enough for my six, plus the stray tomcat, all of whom weigh enough to need 1 1/2 tabs each. GULP!!! I almost had to take out a mortgage to deworm the cats --- it was $61.25 for 7 cats! 

Was that pretty exhorbitant? What does everyone else pay for Drontal? Guess I'd better web-shop. You know, I believe in doing business with my vets, but wow, if I can get it much cheaper, I'd be a fool to keep buying it there. 

I'm going to try something new this time. I hate that the Drontal tabs are so huge and hard to swallow. Plus, the 1/2 tab is not only big, but has sharp edges. To say nothing of how bad it must taste. They HATE it. I've been saving the empty Cosequin capsules, as I mix the powder in Phmokey's food (the Cosequin is chicken/tuna flavored). So I crushed up each dose and and it just (barely) fits in a capsule. I hope that makes it much easier to dose the kitties.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's $8.50 for one tablet at my vet. I don't know if there's a volume discount. :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Just doesn't make sense. I can deworm a 1200 pound horse for $2.99. :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cats take finesse. Finesse is more expensive. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The E.R. vet charged $16.99 for one tablet for Cleo. I'm sure my regular vet charges less, but probably not much.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This just goes to show the wildly varying charges from one vet to another when their cost must be very close to the same. :evil:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I will never again buy any meds from a vet that I can safely get online (and for which the dosage is simple): for five days of Panacur for a 4.5lbs kitten, I was charged $38, when I could have gotten the same thing online for the extravagant price of $10!

I also spotted the CET cat chews for $17 a bag of 30, while you can get them online as low as $7!! I know they have to make a profit on what they sell, but they very rarely keep it reasonable :evil:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

what's even worse is that I get a major discount on services at my vet but even *I* can find stuff cheaper in stores or online.

Now I love the discount (although I don't take advantage of it like most people and actually pay off my bill rather than paying $20 per paycheck on a $500-800 account :roll: ) but I know my options.

I do tons of comparison shopping. What prompted me to do so was that we have a ton of Gentle Leaders (a head halter for dogs) on the shelf. I decided to try one so I bought on at work. Even with my discount it was like $25 or so... we charge clinets like $40! I saw them on the shelves of petsmart for like $15 a few weeks later.

If I know clients can get something cheaper elsewhere (the biggest seller for me is the Gentle Leader for obvious reasons) I'll let them know where to go. I don't feel guilty about it anymore either.


----------



## Tigonie (May 21, 2007)

As for the icky pills for cats, with some meds you can crush the tablet with the flat part of a chef's knife and put the powder into food, like tuna. I don't know if this particular med can be done that way.

As for other medications at the vet, our vet is very good about telling us if things are available at a human pharmacy, where it can be a lot cheaper. For example, it would be $25 to fill a 90 pill prescription for my dog's kidney medication at my vet, but it is also a human drug. I get the same 90 pills at the pharmacy for $12, since it falls under the $4 prescription plan for 30 pills.


----------

